# Cowen Wax Spinner for Sale



## Stoller Apiaries

*2015 Cowen Wax Spinner for Sale*
Used 1 Season
All Stainless Steel
$7,500 FOB Latty OH

Please call or text me at 419-786-9534 with your interest.

E-mail: [email protected]

Kirk Stoller
Stoller Apiaries
12815 CR 92
P.O. Box 39
Latty, OH 45855

Thank you,

Kirk Stoller


----------



## Broke-T

I talked to the Cowen folks last week in Galveston about one. Was planning to get one next winter along with a 60 frame extractor. Was there a problem with yours?

Johnny


----------



## jim lyon

I ran one for over 20 years. They are good machines when the honey is warm and clear, just don't feed them any granulation and go easy with feeding back dense tank skimmings.


----------



## Stoller Apiaries

Worked fine. Just where we had to set it was too far from our auger and we had trouble with it plugging in tube. We had a previous one we used for 17 years with our 60 frame cower line. We upgraded to a 120 in 2015 and the spinner was farther from the auger and caused us trouble. You could get this one for a discount over a new one. Where are you located?


----------



## Broke-T

I am in MS. Like it as a capping processor. Planned to dump the honey back to sump with honey coming out of extractor.

Jim, I planned to dump the skimmings from sump and settling tank in to auger under uncapper a little at a time.

How often did y'all cut the wax of the spinner drum?

Johnny


----------



## jim lyon

Broke-T said:


> I am in MS. Like it as a capping processor. Planned to dump the honey back to sump with honey coming out of extractor.
> 
> Jim, I planned to dump the skimmings from sump and settling tank in to auger under uncapper a little at a time.
> 
> How often did y'all cut the wax of the spinner drum?
> 
> Johnny


I haven't run extractor honey through it, I would be afraid the extra volume might overwhelm it. Around 4 drums worth of cappings honey fills it up pretty close to capacity, but it only takes a couple of minutes to clean it out. I found it works best to not try to fill the spinner too full as it takes longer to dry them. It seems counter intuitive but I found that more smaller loads can result in drier cappings and more honey run at the end of the day. We would often just throw some denser wax from skimmings in by hand, too much too quickly will throw it out of balance.


----------



## Stoller Apiaries

It works well as you mentioned. Allow honey from extractor to flow into sump and skim off sump and dump into auger. We would cut the wax out of the spinner every 40 supers or so, we run all 6 5/8ths. As Jim mentioned, if you wait too long the cappings are not as dry. Again like Jim said, it only takes a couple of minutes to clean it out. 

I would sure love to work with you on this spinner! Please let me know if you have any interest. Phone number again is 419-786-9534. Cell phone so you can text.


----------

